# Issue with tonight's (6/2/2010) Mythbusters episode



## jbernardis (Oct 22, 2003)

My season pass, for some reason, is not picking up tonight's episode of Mythbusters even though, from the title, I think it's a new episode. There was no reason given in the recording history. I caught it and was able to put in a manual recording, but just wanted others to know.

Next week's episode is scheduled to record just fine. I've had this season pass active on my Tivo for over a year, so I know there's no issue with it..


----------



## Eddief66 (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I have a wishlist recording for it and even that doesn't have it scheduled.


----------



## xdreamwalker (Jul 13, 2005)

My TiVo has not picked up this episode, when it seems that clearly it is new tonight. I've done a web request to record it.


----------



## MartyList (Jan 17, 2003)

Mine missed it too, no reason in the ToDo List. What's the name of the episode, Fireball Stun Gun?


----------



## Millionaire2K (Jun 16, 2008)

My Tivo Missed it also! WTH is goin on?


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Missed it too. I see it listed at Amazon for download ($1.99), but the link is broken. I imagine they'll get it fixed soon so at least we can see it. I don't see a repeat showing in the next two weeks in my TiVo Guide.


----------



## E94Allen (Oct 16, 2005)

Mine didn't record it too so I went though the TiVo search and added it to my wishlist hopefully it will record it when it repeats. I am not mad about it cuz I am behind by 23 episodes.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Link is working. I'm downloading it now. :up:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003PEAUT4


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

MartyList said:


> Mine missed it too, no reason in the ToDo List. What's the name of the episode, Fireball Stun Gun?


I forced a recording, and looking at it it appears the guide data was partially missing. (In the extended info page ~75% of the fields you normally see were missing; including the original air date field).

And I know TiVo has various problems dealing with shows with partial (or different issues with fully generic) guide data.


----------



## mearlus (Nov 1, 2004)

Ugh. Thanks for pointing this out. I missed the recording (and this message) and see there isn't a repeat of the episode scheduled (yet).

Thanks Tribune for crappy guide data


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Hmm, I thought when I checked the info I did see an OAD listed. I did force a recording after seeing this thread though. Does anybody have a contact at Tivo to tell about this? It'd be too hard to explain (and likely even MORE fruitless) to the call center people..
(oh there needs to be a way to officially report bugs!!)


----------



## changk (Feb 20, 2002)

This episode (Fireball Stun Gun) is back on the air next Sunday, June 27th.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

changk said:


> This episode (Fireball Stun Gun) is back on the air next Sunday, June 27th.


My guide data only shows a rerun of "Top 25 Moments" playing at both 4 and 5 pm. I wonder if one of them is really the Fireball Stun Gun episode? What time is it playing in your guide changk?


----------



## jimp (Jan 1, 2005)

bareyb said:


> My guide data only shows a rerun of "Top 25 Moments" playing at both 4 and 5 pm. I wonder if one of them is really the Fireball Stun Gun episode? What time is it playing in your guide changk?


I show it at 9:00pm on 6/27


----------



## changk (Feb 20, 2002)

bareyb said:


> My guide data only shows a rerun of "Top 25 Moments" playing at both 4 and 5 pm. I wonder if one of them is really the Fireball Stun Gun episode? What time is it playing in your guide changk?


I've got it set for 6 pm. I believe Comcast here is using a dedicated Pacific feed for Discovery, so it should be 6 pm on both the east and west coasts.

Then again, the Discovery daily schedule here says it airs at 9 pm, both Eastern and Pacific. _ Paper Crossbow _ airs at 6. Hopefully the schedule settles down as we get closer to the 27th.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

bareyb said:


> My guide data only shows a rerun of "Top 25 Moments" playing at both 4 and 5 pm. I wonder if one of them is really the Fireball Stun Gun episode? What time is it playing in your guide changk?


It was a two hour episode.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Well that's weird... It's there now. Got it. Thanks for the heads up. I would have missed it.


----------

